# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  شاركونا عطائكم ليزيد عطائنا ورقينا بكم

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*


*الجميع ان شاء الله بخير وصحة وعافية ..*


*كلماتنا من أجلكم ..*

*وحروفنا لكم ..*

*عطائنا بعطائكم ..*

*واستمرارنا بإستمراركم ..* 

*لكم امنياتنا ..*

*احلامنا .. افكارنا ..* 

*حتى نبقى لنا ولكم ..* 

*شاركونا عطائكم ..* 

*من مواضيع وردود ..*

*لكم من مفاجائات كثيرة انتظرونا وشاركونا بارائكم ..*

*الجميع بإنتظاركم ..*

*إدارة شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*

----------

نُون (08-05-2010), 

مضراوي (08-05-2010), 

ابو طارق (08-05-2010), 

شذى الزهراء (08-07-2010), 

Sweet Magic (08-05-2010), 

علي pt (11-12-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*موفقين جميع لرقي هذا الصرح 
وكاني شاركت بمسابقة رمضانية
والله ولي التوفيق

جميعا الى الخيرات طريقنا*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-07-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ان شاء الله سنكون دائما في طليعة* 
*الملبين للنداء وستجدني في المقدمة باذن الله* 

*ودعائي لكم بالتوفيق  في كل خطواتكم*

*ابو طارق*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-07-2010)

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم ..
مرحبا 
مساء الياسمين 
موفقين الى كل خير 
يعطيكم العافية 
سلامي وودي

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-07-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*موفقين ..*

*و إن ششآء الله الجميع يكونوا ملبين للنــدآء ..*

*معكم بـــ إذن الله ..}*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-07-2010)

----------


## نُون

*فجْرَ اليَوْم كُنتُ أحْكِي لِـ صَديقة : النَاصِرة احْتضَنَت حَرْفِي لِأولِّ مَرَّةٍ ، وَ احْسَاسي بِالحَرْف لِأولِّ مَرَّة* 
*وَ رُغْمَ انْخِفَاض عَدد القُرَّاء وَ قلَّة المُعَلقين إلا أنَّه مِنَ المُحَال ترْكها.*

*ننْتظِر مُفاجآتِكم* 
 :rose:

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-07-2010)

----------


## مضراوي

عليكم السلام ..

موفقين جميعا ,,

يعطيك العافيه ..

وان شاء الله معكم ..

----------


## عنيده

السلاام ..

يعطيك العافيه اخووي ..

انا رجعت بعد غياب ..

و راجعه باذن الله بكل نشاااط حلو ..

ان شاء الله نتطور وياكم ..

انتظروني في مشاركات جديده و مواضيع حلوه باذن الله الواحد الاحد ..

و نتظر مفاجاءت اخوي بكل شووق ..

موفق لكل خير ..

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-07-2010)

----------


## كبرياء

*إن شآلله نقدر نتوآصل مثل قبل ..* 
*لولآ بعض الظروف ..* 

*معذرة ع التقصير ..* 
*سأحآول جآهده..!*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-07-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته ..*
*استمرارنا هو نابع من جهودكم الرآآئعه ..*
*وان شااء الله دائماً معكم بكل جهدنا وطاقتنا ..*
*ودووم الشبكة الى التمييز والرقي ..*
*الله يعطيك العافيه شبكه ..*
*وتسلم ع جهوودك المعطااءة..*
*وبانتظار المفأجات الحلووه ..*
*وموفق بحق الال الكرام ..*
*تحيآآتي ..*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-07-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم ..|~

صرح شامخ لَ يمكن الاستغناء عنه ..!

مميزة أنتِ يَ "شبكة الناصرة"..!

موفقين ..~

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-07-2010)

----------


## أموله

*بالتوفيق‘ ان شاء الله
وان شاء الله نكون دائمـأ من المشاركين بالمنتدى
يعطيك الف عافيه "~*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-25-2010)

----------


## انوار الضحى

موفقين ان شاء الله لكل خيرررر

 بحق محمد وآل محمد ان شاء اللهه يوفق الجميع  


(تحياتي)

----------

شبكة الناصرة (09-06-2010)

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

جايه متأخره ^_^


نلتقي لنرتقي
وبالتوفيق ان شالله

----------

شبكة الناصرة (11-01-2010)

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*بوجودكم يكثر عطائنا
وبتشجيعكم نكون يداَ بيد
موفقيييييييييييييييييين على العطاء
ومشكوريييييييييييييييييين على التشجيع*

----------

